# Evolution Rock Standard AVAILABLE NOW from Orange Tree Samples



## gregjazz (Oct 4, 2017)

*Evolution Rock Standard* extensively reproduces the sound of an iconic electric guitar that holds a central role in the history of rock music. These guitars have continued in popularity through the decades, featuring in countless landmark recordings and performances. The level of craftsmanship involved in the production of these electric guitars is audible though their sonic depth and rich, singing sustain. Its dual humbucker pickups provide bold mid frequencies, supplying ample presence for crunchy and high-gain tones as well as generous warmth for clean tones. All this has been captured in exceptional detail--multiple dynamics, round-robin variations, all the articulations required to create production-ready rock guitar rhythm and lead tracks.

In developing *Evolution Rock Standard*, we’ve teamed up with Rosewood Recording Company, one of Utah's most venerable recording studios. Guy Randle, the owner and recording engineer at Rosewood Recording Company, incorporates analog audio equipment to skillfully sculpt and emphasize the rich tonal qualities of the guitar.

For the sampling session, Guy Randle brought in the versatile and accomplished guitarist Michael Dowdle. Michael Dowdle’s impressive musical history includes recording for artists such as Marie Osmond, The Osmond Brothers, John Schneider, David Archuleta, and The Jets as well performing on numerous movie and TV scores. He has also played on stage with artists like Brian Wilson of the Beach Boys, The Coasters, Sam Cardon, and countless others.

*Evolution Rock Standard* is outfitted with our Evolution guitar engine which provides you with a wealth of appointments: an innovative strumming pattern editor, automatic chord detection, and a robust effects engine. The library includes many factory presets for ready-to-use classic and modern rock guitar tones that fit right into the mix.

*Video Demos:*


*Audio Demos:*
Demo #1: Phantomime
Demo #2: Change of Heart
Demo #3: Jam Like Jimi

*Key features:*

13.5 GB of samples, covering articulations such as sustains, palm mutes, mutes, natural harmonics, plus special effects like string slaps, divebombs, and much more.
Separately recorded bridge and neck pickup signals.
Legato samples for slides, hammer-ons, and pull-offs.
Built-in strum pattern editor for authentic guitar rhythm tracks.
Adjustable pick position using our proprietary physical modeling technology.



*Pricing:*
$139 USD (regularly $179). This $40 off introductory discount lasts until October 18th, 2017.

*Format:*
This sample library is powered by the KONTAKT Player, so it does not require any additional software.

*Downloads:*
User's Guide (PDF)

Visit the product page here: *Evolution Rock Standard* sample library for KONTAKT

Or you can click here to order *Evolution Rock Standard* directly


----------



## ohernie (Oct 4, 2017)

And ... if you've have previously purchased the Evolution Electric Bundle, you can add Evolution Rock Standard for $106 ...


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 4, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> Separately recorded bridge and neck pickup signals.



That's great news! 

I wish Stratosphere had that (and vintage single coils only  ). 

Anyway, I'm looking very much forward to adding Rock Standard and Hollowbody Blues to my collection.


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 4, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> I wish Stratosphere had that (and vintage single coils only  ).


Yup--there's still room for a nice single-coil-only vintage strat library. For anybody wondering, Evolution Stratosphere is a "fat strat", meaning the bridge pickup is a humbucker rather than the traditional single-coil pickup.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 4, 2017)

Wow! Sounds very good! Top quality!! Congrats


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 4, 2017)

Insta-buy.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 5, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> Yup--there's still room for a nice single-coil-only vintage strat library. For anybody wondering, Evolution Stratosphere is a "fat strat", meaning the bridge pickup is a humbucker rather than the traditional single-coil pickup.


Yes please, that would be awesome!  Apparently the more recent Fender American Vintage Series reissues are well regarded (http://www.guitarplayer.com/miscellaneous/1139/fender-american-vintage-series/22955 & http://www.vintageguitar.com/15644/fenders-american-vintage-series/ - the 1959 sunburst strat looks very sweet to me although I prefer the rosewood fretboard) - the reissues would also be a good source for Telecaster, Jazzmaster and Jaguar (do I dare to dream of an Evolution Jungle Cat?) (as an aside, while I'm being an incredible pest, if you ever decide to do an Evolution Red Queen : http://shop.brianmayguitars.co.uk/)

Anyway back on topic, watching the walk-through the Les Paul sounds phenomenal, and it has a very different tone compared to the Strawberry Hagström. This will be amazing for overdriven classic rock.


----------



## bill45 (Oct 5, 2017)

I just saw the cabinet video.it sounds awesome.I'd like to hear it with some amp sims.


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 5, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> Yes please, that would be awesome!  Apparently the more recent Fender American Vintage Series reissues are well regarded (http://www.guitarplayer.com/miscellaneous/1139/fender-american-vintage-series/22955 & http://www.vintageguitar.com/15644/fenders-american-vintage-series/ - the 1959 sunburst strat looks very sweet to me although I prefer the rosewood fretboard) - the reissues would also be a good source for Telecaster, Jazzmaster and Jaguar (do I dare to dream of an Evolution Jungle Cat?) (as an aside, while I'm being an incredible pest, if you ever decide to do an Evolution Red Queen : http://shop.brianmayguitars.co.uk/)


We have a Jaguar already sampled, and I've got a Red Special right next to me right now, in fact (and some 1947 sixpence, naturally).


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 5, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> We have a Jaguar already sampled, and I've got a Red Special right next to me right now, in fact (and some 1947 sixpence, naturally).


 OMG!


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 6, 2017)

Extremely impressed


----------



## jmvideo (Oct 6, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## Vastman (Oct 6, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> We have a Jaguar already sampled, and I've got a Red Special right next to me right now, in fact (and some 1947 sixpence, naturally).



You're continuing to tease me, waiting sooooo long for ur Tele! Will exercise patience, having everything U have created and bundle up again at Tele time...keep um coming... This one sounds AWESOME!!!


----------



## Leon Portelance (Oct 7, 2017)

Bought it.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Oct 8, 2017)

> .... artists such as Marie Osmond .....


----------



## bill45 (Oct 8, 2017)

How is it Leon?Are you using an amp simulator?


----------



## Leon Portelance (Oct 8, 2017)

Bill45: Just getting into it. The only amp simulators I have are those in Logic.


----------



## PerryD (Oct 8, 2017)

Excellent sound! You captured some mojo in this one.


----------



## Replicant (Oct 8, 2017)

Now this, is a virtual guitar done right.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 8, 2017)

Any full Kontakt 5.6.6 or earlier compatibility options? Or is it strictly 5.6.8 Player?


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 8, 2017)

I think it is 5.6.8 required.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Oct 10, 2017)

Now the only electric guitar I am missing, is the Telecaster. Hopefully we’ll see one soon from OTS,


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes, a Tele...and of course its close relative the Jaguar is on its way.

I am really trying to figure out if there would be a way to capture the sound that the Danish band Mew gets with their Tele's and Jaguars. It is very bendy. Maybe Greg can work some magic and make it happen!


----------



## bill45 (Nov 30, 2017)

How are you doing with this.Have you posted anything with it.
Sale ends soon.The demos Greg posted sound real good.
Really thinking of getting it.I have stratosphere and Dracus.


----------



## bill45 (Dec 1, 2017)

Downloading now!!!
Fast speeds thanks Greg.
Think of getting infinity.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 1, 2017)

Enjoying Rock Standard ! 
Ready anytime for Resonator (James Trussart ?) maybe some day .....


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 1, 2017)

The Jaguar/Tele is high on my list...as is the 12 String.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 2, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> The Jaguar/Tele is high on my list...as is the 12 String.


Yes, all three are top of my list (hoping Greg does a Vintage Strat as well), followed by the Red Special and banjo (hoping for an open back clawhammer style banjo, but I'm sure it'll be the blue grass style as no-one has yet sampled clawhammer style). I'd love to see a P-90 pickup Gibson as well, and a 12 string Gibson ES335 and 12 String Gibson SG...


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 2, 2017)

There are some really nice sampled guitars out there, but none come close, IMO, to what Greg does at Orangetree. The fullness and richness of the sound is just beyond. I am starting to get used to the strummer, and that will take it to another level.

Great work on this library. And the new ones...


----------

